# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [AEG] AEG COMPETENCE E 8118-M

## evinous

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα! Αντιμετωπίζω το εξής πρόβλημα με την κουζίνα μου εδώ και κάνα χρόνο! Ανάβω τον φούρνο μου στο "πάνω κάτω" και εώ ξεκινάει η προθερμάνση μετά αό λίγα λεπτά σβήνει. Άλλες φορές μπορεί να ανταποκριθεί αμέσως όταν γυρίσω τον διακόπτη και τον ξανανοίξω και άλλες φορές,όχι. Δεν το κάνει διαρκώς αλλά άν κάποιος μπορεί να με βοηθήσει θα το εκτιμούσα ιδιαίτερα γιατί καταλαβαίνω πως πάει να εξελιχτεί σε πιο σοβαρό πρόβλημα! Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Αν βοηθάει σε κάτι το 9ψηφιο νούμερο στην πόρτα είναι το: 940316328.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δεν καταλάβαμε το πρόβλημα .. και να τα πάρουμε με μια σειρά .




> Ανάβω τον φούρνο μου στο "πάνω κάτω" και εώ ξεκινάει η προθερμάνση μετά αό λίγα λεπτά σβήνει


Αυτό δεν μπορούμε να το θεωρήσουμε πρόβλημα ... γιατί υποθέτουμε ότι το έβαλες να ζεστάνει ... αφού ζεστάνει όμως ... φυσικά μετά από λίγα λεπτά θα σβήσει (ανάλογα την θερμοκρασία που έχεις επιλέξει) .. π.χ. αν το έβαλες στους 100 βαθμούς θα κόψει / σβήσει νωρίτερα από ότι αν το έχεις ρυθμίσει στους 200 βαθμούς ... στην συνέχεια και πάλι ανάλογα την θερμοκρασία του θαλάμου .. θα ξαναανάψει κτλ .. το πρόβλημα που είναι? 

... Εκτός αν εννοείς ως προς την λέξη "σβήνει" όχι από τον θερμοστάτη του (που αυτός είναι ο σκοπός του ) ... αλλά "σβήνει" ολόκληρη η κουζίνα ... μήπως αυτό εννοείς? ή δεν καταλάβαμε καλά.




> Άλλες φορές μπορεί να ανταποκριθεί αμέσως όταν γυρίσω τον διακόπτη και τον ξανανοίξω και άλλες φορές,όχι.


Ποιον διακόπτη? και τι να "ανταποκριθεί" και σε τι?




> γιατί καταλαβαίνω πως πάει να εξελιχτεί σε πιο σοβαρό πρόβλημα!


Σαν τι δηλαδή "πρόβλημα" ? . περιέγραψε αναλυτικά

----------


## evinous

Έχετε δίκιο! Θα τα γράψω πιο αναλυτικά! Για τον φούρνο έχει έναν διακόπτη με πολλές λειτουργίες (αέρα,πάνω-κάτω,γκριλ κ.λ.π) Ανοίγω λοιπόν τον διακόπτη του  φούρνου στους 200  βαθμούς για παράδειγμα. Λειτουργεί! Άλλες φορές μέχρι να φτάσει στους  200 βαθμούς (όπου η AEG το έχει και προρυθμισμένο) και άλλες φορές  σε θερμοκρασία χαμηλότερη από την προαναφερόμενη, η διαδικασία της  θέρμανσης ή (αν το λέω σωστά) της προθέρμανσης, σταματάει. Όχι επειδή έφτασε εκεί που έπρεπε. Σταματάει όλη η  λειτουργία! Σβήνουν τα φώτα και από τα κουμπιά και από τον φούρνο.  Λειτουργεί μόνο το ανεμιστηράκι για να κρυώσει τον φούρνο και μετά απο  λίγη ώρα σταματάει και αυτό. Μετά από αυτό κλείνω τον διακόπτη του φούρνου ,το ξανανοίγω και μπορεί να λειτουργήσει (να ανάψουν δηλαδή τα φώτα εσωτερικα κ.λ.π) μπορεί όμως και να μην ανάψει καθόλου και να πρέπει να περιμένω κάποια λεπτά μέχρι να ξανανταποκριθεί. Τον έχω αυτόν τον φούρνο 12 χρόνια και έχει κάνα χρόνο που το κάνει αυτό.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Το μοντέλο δεν το γνωρίζω από κοντά , αλλά θυμίζει κάποιο θερμικό ασφαλείας (που κάτι τέτοιοι κάνουν και τέτοια "γενικευμένα " προβλήματα ολικής διακοπής) ... αλλά μπορεί και το θερμικό να είναι εντάξει και ο λόγος που να στο κάνει αυτό ίσως είναι και δεύτερη (προπορευόμενη αιτία ώστε να κόψει το θερμικό π.χ. κάποια αστάθεια απόδοσης θέρμανσης στον θάλαμο από άλλη αιτία) .. ας ακούσουμε όμως και άλλες απόψεις. (προκαταβολικά επειδή δεν γνωρίζω τι έχει και τι περιλαμβάνει το μοντέλο) θα έλεγχα αν υπάρχει επιπλέον αισθητήρας / θερμικό ασφαλείας (εξαιρώντας τον αισθητήρα του θερμοστάτη) και αντικατάσταση αυτού δοκιμαστικά.

----------


## evinous

Μάλλον κανείς δεν τον ξέρει τον φούρνο μου για να μας πουν! Το καλό είναι οτι δεν το κάνει συχνά. Οπότε για λίγο ακόμα θα έχω φούρνο :Smile:  Σας ευχαριστώ πάντως για τις απαντήσεις!

----------


## ggeorgios

> Μάλλον κανείς δεν τον ξέρει τον φούρνο μου για να μας πουν! Το καλό είναι οτι δεν το κάνει συχνά. Οπότε για λίγο ακόμα θα έχω φούρνο Σας ευχαριστώ πάντως για τις απαντήσεις!


έχω και εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα αλλά σε εμένα ο φούρνος σβήνει κάθε λεπτό.Για να κάνω φαγητό κάθομαι δίπλα του και μόλις σβήσει τον ανάβω δυστηχώς...
Φούρνος aeg E8110B,type 80 BEE 04 AA ,s/n 90769085,model code PNC 940321327....

----------


## diony

όταν σβήνει αλλάζει κάτι στην οθόνη ρολογιού  ?
με ποιο τρόπο τον ξανά ανάβεις αφού σβήσει ?
όταν τον ανάβεις , μετά από 1 περίπου λεπτό θα πρέπει να φυσάει ελαφρά  αέρας πάνω από το χερούλι της πόρτας από μία οριζόντια σχισμή , παρατήρησε το αυτό

----------


## NEOMELOS

Για να μην ανοίγω άλλο θέμα συνεχίζω στο θέμα του "evinous" ο οποίος δεν μας είπε και τι έγινε τελικά.
Το ίδιο πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίζει και η γυναίκα μου με τον φούρνο ΤΗΣ, επίσης AEG, ο οποίος σβήνει κατά το δοκούν, αλλά ο δικός μας είναι πιο προχωρημένος, σβήνουν ΚΑΙ τα μάτια όποτε κρίνουν σκόπιμο.
Ψάχνοντας το φόρουμ δεν συνάντησα κάποια οριστική λύση γιαυτό επαναφέρω το θέμα μήπως κάποιος από τους φίλους έμαθε κάτι περισσότερο.

----------


## NEOMELOS

Καλή Χρονιά και επιτυχημένες επισκευές.
Επανέρχομαι κοντά ένα χρόνο μετά, με το ίδιο θέμα.
Άραγε οι φίλοι Εύη και Γιώργος αγόρασαν καινούριο φούρνο; Επισκευάστηκε ο παλιός; Κι αν ναι γιατί μας το κρατάνε μυστικό;
Πάντως της γυναίκας μου συνεχίζει τα ίδια, του έχω αδειάσει ίσα με 2 σπρέι επαφών χωρίς αλλαγή συμπεριφοράς και τώρα βρίσκομαι στο στάδιο εκμάθησης Γερμανικών για να παρακολουθώ τα ξένα φόρουμ. 
Οι περισσότερες απαντήσεις που βρίσκω είναι για έναν θερμικό διακόπτη "cut out switch" που θέλει αντικατάσταση και ελέγχει τον ανεμιστήρα ψύξης του φούρνου.
Αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι. 
Επιτρέπεται να τον παρακάμψω-βραχυκυκλώσω *προσωρινά* για να δω εάν το πρόβλημα είναι αυτός;
Υπάρχει περίπτωση τα αυθαίρετα σβησίματα του φούρνου να οφείλονται σε "τρελό" ρελέ από τα πολλά που συνάντησα στο εσωτερικό του;

----------


## NEOMELOS

Φίλοι μου συνεχίζεται η αναζήτηση.
Ο θερμικός διακόπτης αλλάχτηκε αλλά χωρίς καμία διαφορά.
Η "χειρίστρια της συσκευής" παρατήρησε ότι το led από το ρολόι-χρονοδιακόπτη-προγραμματιστή αναβοσβήνει όταν απενεργοποιείται ο φούρνος.
Η ερώτηση. Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να απενεργοποιηθεί όλο το κύκλωμα του ρολογιού (ακόμα και η ένδειξη ώρας) για να φανεί εάν τα σβησίματα προέρχονται από αυτό;

----------


## diony

Βάλε τον 9ψήφιο PNC  κωδικό της συσκευής σου και κάποιες καθαρές Φώτο από αυτό που άλλαξες και ότι άλλο που κατά τη γνώμη σου μπορεί να μας βοηθήσει όπως

με ποιο τρόπο τον ξανά ανάβεις αφού σβήσει ?
όταν τον ανάβεις , μετά από 1 περίπου λεπτό θα πρέπει να φυσάει ελαφρά αέρας πάνω από το χερούλι της πόρτας από μία οριζόντια σχισμή , παρατήρησε το και αυτό

----------


## NEOMELOS

Γεια σου Κώστα, ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. 
Γράφω αναλυτικά το πρόβλημα το οποίο είναι ίδιο με του μέλους evinous που μας ...ξέχασε.
Ανοίγουμε τον κεντρικό διακόπτη. (push  button) φωτο 1-2
Επιλέγουμε τη θερμοκρασία και τρόπο ψησίματος(πάνω, κάτω, grill,κλπ)με τον περιστροφικό φωτο 2.
Σε αυτή τη φάση ο φούρνος μπορεί να δουλέψει για όσο χρειαστεί, ή μπορεί να σβήσει σε 1,2,5,7, 17 λεπτά (δηλαδή όποτε θυμηθεί).
Στη συνέχεια και για να μη φάμε πάλι κατσαρόλα επαναφέρουμε τους διακόπτες στο OFFκαι ξαναρχίζουμε την ίδια διαδικασία. Αυτό μπορεί να επαναληφθεί πολλές φορές μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί το ψήσιμο.Εξυπακούεται ότι για να γίνει ο μουσακάς πρέπει να είμαστε στημένοι απέναντι και να προσέχουμε να μη σβήσει.
Εκτός όμως από τον φούρνο σβήνει μόνο του και ένα μάτι της κουζίνας, (πιο σπάνια αυτό).
Λοιπόν,μέχρι τώρα όπως είπα, αυτό που έχω κάνει είναι να ελέγξω οπτικά μήπως υπάρχουν μαυρίσματα στις πλακέτες και διακόπτες(δεν υπάρχουν), να πλακώσω όλες τις επαφές με σπρέι επαφών και να αλλάξω τον θερμοστάτη (φωτο 3) που βρίσκεται πάνω στο καπάκι του φούρνου και μάλλον ελέγχει τον ανεμιστήρα που δροσίζει τον χώρο και βγάζει αέρα από τη χαραμάδα της πόρτας (βγάζει αέρα).
Όπως είπα στο προηγούμενο ποστ, το led(φωτο2) του ρολογιού-χρονοδιακόπτη αναβοσβήνει περιστασιακά. Αυτό και το ότι σβήνει και το μάτι της κουζίνας με έβαλαν σε σκέψεις μήπως υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το ρολόι της συσκευής. 
Υπάρχει τρόπος να απενεργοποιηθεί για να γίνει δοκιμή;
Τι μορφή έχει ένα ρολόι φούρνου για να το ψάξω πάνω στις πλακέτες;
Πάντως στο δίκτυο (googletranlator)οι λύσεις που προτείνονται είναι ο θερμοστάτης που άλλαξα και ο κεντρικός διακόπτης (φωτο 1) που κοστίζει 21 ευρό (τον έπλυνα με σπρέι). 
Να προσθέσω και τα μοντέλα
Ε8110-Μ,   PNC 940 316 328,   SN 03600952
foto 1.jpgfoto 2.JPGfoto 3.jpg

----------


## JOUN

Απο τα συμπτωματα που περιγραφεις καταλαβαινω οτι δεν φταιει καποιο ρελε.
Κατα πασα πιθανοτητα το ενδεικτικο του χρονοδοακοπτη οδηγειται απο το ηλεκτρονικο μερος του χρονοδιακοπτη και οχι απο την εξοδο του ρελε(δεν ξερω αν με καταλαβαινεις )
Δηλ αφου σβηνει και το led εχει δωσει εντολη η πλακετα στο ρελε να σβησει.Αν ειχαν προβλημα οι επαφες του ρελε θα εμενε αναμμενο το led αλλα εσυ δεν θα ειχες φουρνο επειδη δεν θα περνουσε η ταση.
Με λιγα λογια πρεπει να βγαλεις την πλακετα που εχει πισω απο το πανελ της κουζινας και να ψαχτεις εκει..Τετοια χαζα και παραξενες βλαβες ειναι συνηθισμενο συμπτωμα προβληματικων ηλεκτρολιτικων αλλα εσυ ξεκινα το βγαλσιμο και βλεπουμε.

Επισης τωρα προσεξα οτι απο καμμια φορα σου σβηνει και τα ματια οποτε λιγο δυσκολο να χαλασαν δυο διαφορετικα ρελε..

----------


## NEOMELOS

Σε ευχαριστώ κι εσένα Γιώργο για την απάντηση.
Όπως έγραψα και πιο πάνω οι πλακέτες είναι καθαρές και δεν έχουν μαυρίσματα ή φουσκώματα.Τουλάχιστον εμφανή.
Αυτή δε η πλακέτα του πάνελ είναι πολύ απλή. 4-5 διακόπτες,τα led, το displey και τα φις για τις υπόλοιπες (εστίες, φούρνος, μοτέρια κλπ). Θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες από όλες τις πλακέτες και τις καλωδιώσεις μήπως εντοπίσει κανείς τίποτα. Βέβαια η συσκευή είναι εντοιχισμένη και σε χρήση οπότε καταλαβαίνεις τη διαδικασία.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Σε αυτή τη φάση ο φούρνος μπορεί να δουλέψει για όσο χρειαστεί, ή μπορεί να σβήσει σε 1,2,5,7, 17 λεπτά (δηλαδή όποτε θυμηθεί)


Με προσοχή και μέτρα ασφαλείας κοίταξε στην είσοδο της παροχής του ρεύματος της κουζίνας για καμμένα καλώδια

----------


## NEOMELOS

> Με προσοχή και μέτρα ασφαλείας κοίταξε στην είσοδο της παροχής του ρεύματος της κουζίνας για καμμένα καλώδια


Λες τόσο απλό;
Θα το κοιτάξω.

----------


## JOUN

> Με προσοχή και μέτρα ασφαλείας κοίταξε στην  είσοδο της παροχής του ρεύματος της κουζίνας για καμμένα καλώδια


Πετρο νομιζω αυτο που λες οτι μπορει να αποκλειστει απο αιτια βλαβης..

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Πετρο νομιζω αυτο που λες οτι μπορει να αποκλειστει απο αιτια βλαβης..


Γιατί το αποκλείουμε? με βάση το παρακάτω 



> _Σε αυτή τη φάση ο φούρνος μπορεί να δουλέψει για όσο χρειαστεί, ή μπορεί να σβήσει σε 1,2,5,7, 17 λεπτά (δηλαδή όποτε θυμηθεί)
> 
> _


Υποθέτω ότι στην παροχή έχουν καεί κάποια καλώδια (όχι βραχυκύκλωμα ) αλλά κάηκαν και μόλις δίνουν μια κάποια τροφοδοσία . Βέβαια αυτό μου συνέβη σε φουλ απλή κουζίνα . γιατί όχι και σε πλακέτα?
κι όσο αφορά τα περί 


> _ ή μπορεί να σβήσει σε 1,2,5,7, 17 λεπτά_


 να είναι ανάλογα το είδος του φορτίου και της χρήσης , π.χ. αν ανάψει κάποια μικρή εστία να κάνει και 17 λεπτά να σβήσει , και αν ανάψει περισσότερο φορτίο π.χ. φούρνος να κάνει και 1 λεπτό.

----------


## JOUN

Και να σβυνει ο χρονοδιακοπτης του φουρνου ενω το υπολοιπο πανελ δειχνει κανονικα;

----------


## diony

Η κουζίνα σου έχει φουλ ηλεκτρονικά και μπορεί να φταίει και το πιο απλό πράγμα
Μπορεί π.χ. κάποια τάση να είναι οριακή , κάποια ψυχρή κόλληση ή κακή επαφή σε κάποιον κονέκτορα

όταν τον ανάβεις , μετά από 1 περίπου λεπτό θα πρέπει να φυσάει ελαφρά αέρας πάνω από το χερούλι της πόρτας από μία οριζόντια σχισμή , παρατήρησε το και αυτό

----------


## NEOMELOS

Φίλε *Πέτρο*, σε πρώτη φάση, ξεβίδωσα και ξαναβίδωσα σφιχτά τα καλώδια παροχής. Τα καλώδια και επαφές δείχνουν σε καλή κατάσταση. 
Αντίστοιχα θα πρέπει να κοιτάξω και τον διακόπτη στον πίνακα; Αλλά, αυτό θα το αναλάβει φίλος ηλεκτρολόγος εγκαταστάτης.
Πάντως μετά τα σφιξήματα ο φούρνος έσβησε μέχρι στιγμής (διάστημα μισής ώρας 3 φορές).
Φίλε *Κώστα* όπως έγραψα και πιο πάνω η σχισμή πάνω από το χερούλι βγάζει αέρα. Πράγματι τα ηλεκτρονικά είναι πολλά, πάρα πολλά. Γιαυτό δύσκολα ελέγχονται και ίσως όχι στο σπίτι. Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που το ψάχνουμε στο δίκτυο μήπως κάποιος συνάντησε τα ίδια συμπτώματα και έδωσε συγκεκριμένη λύση (πχ το τάδε ρελέ ή εκείνη η πλακέτα).
Φίλε *Γιώργο*, δεν ξέρουμε εάν σβήνει ο χρονοδιακόπτης. Το υποθέτω αυθαίρετα γιατί α) αναβοσβήνει το ledάκι του και β) πότε-πότε σβήνουν και τα μάτια της κουζίνας. Πάντως όταν σβήνει ο φούρνος, σβήνουν, το εσωτερικό φως του θαλάμου, οι ενδείξεις θερμοκρασίας στο πάνελ και δεν δέχεται εντολή για επανεκίνηση από τον περιστροφικό διακόπτη, χωρίς να επανεκινήσουμε τη συσκευή από τον κεντρικό της διακόπτη.( ON-OFF).

----------


## diony

Το μόνο που θα μπορούσες να κάνεις είναι αν έχεις κάποιο φίλο ηλεκτρονικό να κάνει έλεγχο το τροφοδοτικό του συστήματος αν βγάζει σωστή τάση *ή* σωστές τάσεις (δυστυχώς δεν έχω κάποια άλλα στοιχεία) και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι εύκολο να γίνει αυτό στο σπίτι
(ίσως κάποιο εξάρτημα όσο ζεσταίνεται ο φούρνος να υπολειτουργεί και να σου δημιουργεί αυτό το πρόβλημα )

----------


## tipos

ΦΙΛΕ ΑΝΤΩΝΗ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΕΙ ΠΟΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΤΗ PUSH ON OFF ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΝΤΡΑΝ.ΣΤΟ ΠΙΣΩ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΤΗ ΕΧΕΙ 2 ΚΙΤΡΙΝΑ ΚΑΙ 2 ΜΠΛΕ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΑ.ΤΟΝ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΤΗ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΝ ΑΛΑΖΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΝΟΙΓΩ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΑΡΙΖΩ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΙΣ ΠΙΣΩ ΕΠΑΦΕΣ.Η ΛΥΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΓΓΥΗΜΕΝΗ 100%

----------


## NEOMELOS

> ΦΙΛΕ ΑΝΤΩΝΗ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΕΙ ΠΟΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΤΗ PUSH ON OFF ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΝΤΡΑΝ.ΣΤΟ ΠΙΣΩ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΤΗ ΕΧΕΙ 2 ΚΙΤΡΙΝΑ ΚΑΙ 2 ΜΠΛΕ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΑ.ΤΟΝ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΤΗ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΝ ΑΛΑΖΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΝΟΙΓΩ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΑΡΙΖΩ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΙΣ ΠΙΣΩ ΕΠΑΦΕΣ.Η ΛΥΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΓΓΥΗΜΕΝΗ 100%


Φίλε Σάκη θα το δοκιμάσω με την πρώτη ευκαιρία.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## NEOMELOS

Πολλά ευχαριστώ στον ΦΙΛΟ Σάκη που με τη πρότασή του έδωσε λύση στο πρόβλημά μου.
Πράγματι ο διακόπτης ON-OFF της κουζίνας αφαιρέθηκε, αποσυναρμολογήθηκε (εύκολα) και καθαρίστηκαν οι επαφές του.
Έκτοτε η κουζίνα-φούρνος δουλεύει χωρίς διακοπές.(10 στα 10 είναι καλό δείγμα).
Ο διακόπτης είναι ο foto 1.jpg και όπως είπε ο Σάκης δε χρειάζεται αντικατάσταση ανοίγει εύκολα.
Να σημειώσω ότι το "λουτρό" του διακόπτη με σπρέι επαφών δεν απομάκρυνε τις κάπνες-οξειδώσεις από τις επαφές.

Πολλά πολλά ευχαριστώ και πάλι στον Σάκη.

Φυσικά και δεν ξεχνάω όλους τους φίλους του φόρουμ που συμμετείχαν στην επίλυση του προβλήματος.

----------

tipos (08-03-16)

----------


## ΠΕΡΙ

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ
 ΔΙΠΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΤΗ ΘΕΡΜΟΚΡΑΣΙΑΣ - ΕΠΙΛΟΓΩΝ - ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΟΝ - ΟΦΦ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΜΑ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΥΝΗΣΕΙΣ ΛΙΓΟ  ΕΠΑΝΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ . ΟΣΟΝ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΟ ΡΟΛΟΙ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΑΝΑΒΟΣΒΗΝΕΙ ...ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΞΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΡΟΛΟΙ . ΣΟΡΡΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΔΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΕΤΣΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ

----------


## golfmk3

> ΦΙΛΕ ΑΝΤΩΝΗ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΣΕΙ ΠΟΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΤΗ PUSH ON OFF ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΝΤΡΑΝ.ΣΤΟ ΠΙΣΩ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΤΗ ΕΧΕΙ 2 ΚΙΤΡΙΝΑ ΚΑΙ 2 ΜΠΛΕ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΑ.ΤΟΝ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΤΗ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΝ ΑΛΑΖΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΝΟΙΓΩ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΑΡΙΖΩ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΙΣ ΠΙΣΩ ΕΠΑΦΕΣ.Η ΛΥΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΓΓΥΗΜΕΝΗ 100%





> Πολλά ευχαριστώ στον ΦΙΛΟ Σάκη που με τη πρότασή του έδωσε λύση στο πρόβλημά μου.
> Πράγματι ο διακόπτης ON-OFF της κουζίνας αφαιρέθηκε, αποσυναρμολογήθηκε (εύκολα) και καθαρίστηκαν οι επαφές του.
> Έκτοτε η κουζίνα-φούρνος δουλεύει χωρίς διακοπές.(10 στα 10 είναι καλό δείγμα).
> Ο διακόπτης είναι ο foto 1.jpg και όπως είπε ο Σάκης δε χρειάζεται αντικατάσταση ανοίγει εύκολα.
> Να σημειώσω ότι το "λουτρό" του διακόπτη με σπρέι επαφών δεν απομάκρυνε τις κάπνες-οξειδώσεις από τις επαφές.
> 
> Πολλά πολλά ευχαριστώ και πάλι στον Σάκη.
> 
> Φυσικά και δεν ξεχνάω όλους τους φίλους του φόρουμ που συμμετείχαν στην επίλυση του προβλήματος.





> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ
>  ΔΙΠΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΤΗ ΘΕΡΜΟΚΡΑΣΙΑΣ - ΕΠΙΛΟΓΩΝ - ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΟΝ - ΟΦΦ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΜΑ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΥΝΗΣΕΙΣ ΛΙΓΟ  ΕΠΑΝΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ . ΟΣΟΝ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΟ ΡΟΛΟΙ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΑΝΑΒΟΣΒΗΝΕΙ ...ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΞΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΡΟΛΟΙ . ΣΟΡΡΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΔΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΕΤΣΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ


Καλησπέρα στην παρέα.
Το ίδιο αντιμετωπιζω και γω σε καινούργια κουζίνα, 2 ετών ακριβώς με την ληξη της εγγύησης.
Φίλος μου είπε για το θερμικό αλλά 
Μόνος μου ανακάλυψα ότι φταίει κάτι το μπουτον...
Είμαι στην αναζήτηση λύσης.
Αν έχετε κάποια φώτο από το δικό σας μπουτον/ ρυθμιστή θα βοηθούσε.

----------


## golfmk3

Έχουμε κάποια απάντηση βρε παλικάρια για το πρόβλημα που λέω παραπάνω; 
Έχω το πρόβλημα πιο σπάνια αλλά συνεχιζει, αναγκάζομαι να σηκώνω τα μάτια και να κουνάω την πλακέτα του περιστρεφόμενου διακόπτη και περνει αμέσως μπροστα. 
Τον έχω καθαρίσει από επαφές αλλά Τπτ.

----------


## Papas00zas

Φωτο απο πλακέτα.Ψυχρές κολλήσεις δείχνει το σύμπτωμα αλλά για να σιγουρευτούμε καλό είναι να τη δούμε

----------


## golfmk3

> Φωτο απο πλακέτα.Ψυχρές κολλήσεις δείχνει το σύμπτωμα αλλά για να σιγουρευτούμε καλό είναι να τη δούμε


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα ανεβάσω φώτο. 
Δεν έχει όμως κολλήσεις αλλά μόνο τις γραμμές που περνάνε εσωτερικά από μια πλακέτα και η επαφές είναι με λαμακια που ακουμπάνε πάνω.

----------


## Papas00zas

> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
> Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα ανεβάσω φώτο. 
> Δεν έχει όμως κολλήσεις αλλά μόνο τις γραμμές που περνάνε εσωτερικά από μια πλακέτα και η επαφές είναι με λαμακια που ακουμπάνε πάνω.


Μπορεί και αυτό.

----------

